# is ada soil light



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

hello,

here in Croatia, it's impostible to buy or even order ADA soil, so i have to find a substitute. I bought the most silmilar soil i could find, and it looks like this...









it is 1-3 mm, and that's ok, but a problem is that it's so light, so i have dificulties planting small plants like glossa, or eleocharis. Once it's planted, plants are doing great in this sort of substrate.
So my question is...if ADA soil is also light in weight,and if people who used it have similar problems like me with my substitute soil.???

Thanks


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

ADA aquasoil is similar in size to your subtitute soil but dark brown (almost black) in colour. It is light, but by no means hard to plant. I find it very easy to work with. I am able to plant HC (which is a carpet plant like glossa) with ease.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Ada soil is similar to your size but rounder in shape. It comes in three colors, Malaya which is brown, Africana which is also brown, but just varies from light to dark, and Amazonia which is black or dark dark brown. It is great for planting any plant. It also comes in a powder type that can hold hard plants that can be easily dug up. It is heavy as in it falls straight down to teh tank bottle when it is lifted but not heavy enough to hold floating wood in place. It is the best substrate I have ever used.


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for the info, i tought so...i see that i'ts more rounded then my substrate, and i knew that i'ts more darker in colour(all 3 kinds), but my doubt was if it's easy to work with, because i'm not so satisfied with mine...Mine also falls right down, but stil if 30 %havier it would be much better. 
I menaged to plant hemianthus micr..ides, and eleocharis parvula(more dificult),and even glossa, but i had lot of trouble.

Hopefuly it will be available for shipping in croatia soon...

Thanks...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I bet you could contact your closest ADA distributer and have them work something out with you.


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

...


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

wanna bet?? 10 dlls 
i was looking at ada site in italy, so i will contact them, thanks for the tip...
hopefully shipping wont be more expencive then the goodies...There is also no way i can order seachem produtcs...sucks...so i'm also disapointed about that...


----------

